# Skunk Found dead



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Just in case anyone know about one missing 
Someone from my facebook list has found one dead by the side of the road last night - on the side of the A444


----------



## robtje (May 1, 2011)

where ?


----------



## robtje (May 1, 2011)

the skunk that went missing was in Oxford, in a wooded area Im not sure it would be the same one ? as there is at least 50miles between the loss site and where the skunk was killed? could be wrong though.... poor skunk regardless


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats terrible! RIP skunkie.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

*sad news.*

very sad :-( poor little skunk.

Too many reports of lost exotic pets have been reported this year...... please let there be no more........


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Probably a wild one.


----------



## taramasalata (Jul 23, 2008)

Please please tell me more specifically WHERE. I just saw this. My skunk Arthur went missing in Kennington area of Oxford mid june. It seems to be too late for me to drive and check if it is him now but I need to know where it was seen to guess whether it might be him

:-(((((


----------



## taramasalata (Jul 23, 2008)

Was it DEFINITELY the 444? If so it seems too far for him to travel in 2 weeks.... I hope he's still alive but not a soul has reported seeing him.


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

Would the Skunk possibly have a microchip? Or do they not do that?

We found a cat by the side of the road once and the vet kindly scanned it for a microchip and notified the owners.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

how big is the distance?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There has certainly been a lot of exotic mammals escaping this year. The government is already contemplating the banning of keeping Raccoons, due to the number of escapees. If this continues, they could well start to target the whole exotic mammal keeping community.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

i know sometimes its easy to say but in rare animal cases like skunks it might be a better idea if people pay a professional animal border to mind pets when they go away. feel so sorry for this lady and her friend must have felt terrible being responsible. the problem with the more exotics is that their owners get used to them and can forget they are not easy to look after so really need to be pet sat by someone who knows the experience. most animals i hear of going missig have been minded by friends or family which can cause problems. 
Think as respoinsible keeps we need to keeep firmer watch on our exotics and not give them any reason to start with the bans. i have heard it for years so it gotta happen at some point if we are not more careful, with their keeping but also breeding x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Helloooo. Thread hijack-soz.*



madsmum said:


> i know sometimes its easy to say but in rare animal cases like skunks it might be a better idea if people pay a professional animal border to mind pets when they go away. feel so sorry for this lady and her friend must have felt terrible being responsible. the problem with the more exotics is that their owners get used to them and can forget they are not easy to look after so really need to be pet sat by someone who knows the experience. most animals i hear of going missig have been minded by friends or family which can cause problems.
> Think as respoinsible keeps we need to keeep firmer watch on our exotics and not give them any reason to start with the bans. i have heard it for years so it gotta happen at some point if we are not more careful, with their keeping but also breeding x


Hows it going girly? You still breeding yorkies.....(never forget your lil mad male!!!!).

Dave x


----------



## Milky (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive just been on my way back from a night shift in sheffield when i took the snakes path home and half way down i noticed a skunk in the field about 50 yards from me theres noway i was seeing things as its broad day light and so close 100% a skunk me and my work mate pulled over to try collar it but as way came about 30 yards to it, it went into a dense tree area (gutted). So if anyone is missing a skunk in that area get down there asap.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

oh no hope its not a awol pet... some say that there are wild ones running free tho but to be in open like that sounds more like a pet as wild ones would hide wouldnt they?

and dave yeah still got my yorkies... not so much breeding anymore as they have all gone on strike!lol miss having pups! my oldest girls 13 next week and she still acts like a pup! how's petal? was gonna message u funnily enough this week ;o) x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> There has certainly been a lot of exotic mammals escaping this year. The government is already contemplating the banning of keeping Raccoons, due to the number of escapees. If this continues, they could well start to target the whole exotic mammal keeping community.


 
Not just the UK, its all part of a European Union directive aimed at invasive non native species. It WILL possibly have an effect on keeping exotics, not just mammals; fish, plants & other critters.

As yet its not clear exactly how it will work out but outright banning the keeping of certain species is not likely to happen as it would be too difficult to police. However, they have discussed a cooling off period where the breeding of the animals will have to stop etc. All still being talked about last I was informed.

This has all been talked about on previous posts.

I hope this lost skunk finds its way home soon.


----------



## taramasalata (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sure you mean well but - for the record - my friends who were looking after Arthur when he got out are experienced exotics keepers. it was an unfortunate and very unlucky set of circumstances, and skunks are much easier to misplace than you would imagine!!

Still desperately srrking Arthur. Please come home for Christmas :-(


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

taramasalata said:


> Still desperately seeking Arthur. Please come home for Christmas :-(


That's so sad, hope he gets home safe soon! I know it's been a while but keep your head up!


----------



## taramasalata (Jul 23, 2008)

looks like about 50 miles but without more location info who could tell?! very frustrating.

Im still looking for Arthur hope this wasnt him.


----------

